# Malt Liquor???



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Okay...so I was out at pizza the other day, drinking a Stella, when I looked at the label, now, this is the first time I've ever noticed this...it said malt liquor...now, I remember back when I was young(er), and not shall we say...supposed to drink...we'd get tall boys and 40's of stuff like Mickey's or whatever...IIRC that stuff was sour and kinda crappy...Stella on the other hand is pretty good, and I always thought that it was some kind of lager...any-who...I was buying beer this morning, and noticed that there were a couple kind of...I don't know...fancy? looking Malt liquors that I'd never noticed before...one came from Germany with an elephant on the can which had a very high rating...

I dunno, but after lets say age 18 malt liquor just conjured up images of bums drinking out of brown paper bags and guys who get busted for domestic violence...I had no idea that there were some "high end" malt liquors...so, perhaps somebody could educate me about what the real difference between malt liquor and beer is...and what (if any) makes a good malt liquor???


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

Some states require beer over a certain alcohol percentage to be designated as malt liquor.

Growing up in Iowa I believe it was around 3.2 or 4%. Even today they don't sell beer over 6.8% which I find quite strange. Here in RI you can get just about anything, beer up to 12%+ which has no special designation.

-spence


----------



## samblau (Apr 2, 2005)

I think that Singha, which I get when I go for Thai, is a malt-liquor and a pretty good one at that. Of course I have been known to grab a 40 of OE on occasion. Shame on you if you know what I am talking about.


----------



## Mr. H (Aug 27, 2007)

samblau said:


> Of course I have been known to grab a 40 of OE on occasion. Shame on you if you know what I am talking about.


Putting on airs I see by referring to 8 Ball by it's semi-formal name!

And I was known for indulging in the occasional 40 of King Cobra back in my collegiate years. Even in my "ironic drinking" period I was loyal to the hometown brew.


----------



## samblau (Apr 2, 2005)

Mr. H said:


> Putting on airs I see by referring to 8 Ball by it's semi-formal name!
> 
> And I was known for indulging in the occasional 40 of King Cobra back in my collegiate years. Even in my "ironic drinking" period I was loyal to the hometown brew.


Hehehe...not sure if you have "Facebook"...if you do here is a pic of me and some college buddies at a house party in Brighton/Boston a while ago, I am the one all the way on the left, not a moment of sartorial splendor. As you can see the photo has been "tagged" with King Cobra which my friend (who is avout 5' and maybe 95 lbs) seems to be drinking a 40 of. I happen to be drinking Cold Duck $5 "champagne".....out of the bottle. Not sure it helps my rep to be posting this. The link is https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=731741&id=787010575


----------

